# BSOD Error - Memory_Management



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

I've put together a new computer.. About three days old now.. I've had some Blue screen issues the main one seeming to be Memory Management.. I looked around a bit figured it might be drivers but.. This is my first build and I don't know where to start. 

CPU - 2500k i5
GPU - 7870 Sapphire
MB - Asus P8Z77V 
RAM - Crucial 8 gigs 2x4 
SSD - Crucial M4

(I've updated with all the drivers from the CD that came with the motherboard.)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Follow the instructions here > http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html to get us the information needed, 

What part number Crucial sticks?
What brand and model Power Supply are you using?


----------



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

Crucial Ballistix Sport - BLS2KIT4G3D1609DS1S00
PSU - NZXT 750W Hale2


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Brand new board and Asus is still shipping the old problem AI suite drivers from 2009, ya got love it.

D/L and install the latest AI suite from the Asus site(it's listed under utilities in the D/L section for your board> ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P8Z77-V

Also D/L the latest, Audio, Chipset, wireless,Intel Vidoe and lan.

It appears you are using the Intel video not the ATI card?


```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\050512-8954-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17790.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120305-1505
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c56000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e9a650
Debug session time: Sat May  5 06:11:25.912 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:25.708
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002cd8f4e, fffff88002755cb0, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+4e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002cd8f4e, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88002755cb0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+4e
fffff800`02cd8f4e 488908          mov     qword ptr [rax],rcx

CONTEXT:  fffff88002755cb0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88002755cb0)
.cxr 0xfffff88002755cb0
rax=850fe48445ffffff rbx=fffff88002756778 rcx=59840fc00000163d
rdx=fffff88002756770 rsi=fffff88002756770 rdi=59840fc00000163d
rip=fffff80002cd8f4e rsp=fffff88002756690 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=00000000c0000005 r10=fffff88002756840
r11=fffff88002756868 r12=fffff80002cd66c1 r13=fffff80002e47e80
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac pe cy
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010293
nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+0x4e:
fffff800`02cd8f4e 488908          mov     qword ptr [rax],rcx ds:002b:850fe484`45ffffff=????????????????
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff80002cd8f4e

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02756690 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+0x4e


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+4e
fffff800`02cd8f4e 488908          mov     qword ptr [rax],rcx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+4e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4f558b55

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88002755cb0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+4e

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+4e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff880027554f0 rbx=fffff80002e1c638 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff80002c56000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002cd2c80 rsp=fffff880027553e8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff80002cd8f4e  r9=fffff88002755cb0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff880027555e8 r12=fffff80002cd1f13 r13=fffff80002edaeb8
r14=fffff80002cd1b00 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02cd2c80 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`027553f0=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`027553e8 fffff800`02cd2229 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02cd8f4e fffff880`02755cb0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`027553f0 fffff800`02cd1b7c : fffff880`02756458 fffff880`02755cb0 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02cfde40 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`02755530 fffff800`02cfd94d : fffff800`02ef0764 fffff800`02e157a8 fffff800`02c56000 fffff880`02756458 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`02755570 fffff800`02cfc725 : fffff800`02e1c638 fffff880`027555e8 fffff880`02756458 fffff800`02c56000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`027555a0 fffff800`02d0d6a1 : fffff880`02756458 fffff880`02755cb0 fffff880`00000000 59840fc0`0000163d : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`02755c80 fffff800`02cd2302 : fffff880`02756458 fffff880`02756778 fffff880`02756500 fffff880`02756770 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`02756320 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bd4000 fffff800`00bde000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02c0d000 fffff800`02c56000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`02c56000 fffff800`0323e000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 05 22:58:13 2012 (4F558B55)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c0f000   asahci64 asahci64.sys Thu Jan 05 00:08:19 2012 (4F053043)
fffff880`00c0f000 fffff880`00c1a000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00c27000 fffff880`00c76000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00c76000 fffff880`00c8a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c8a000 fffff880`00ce8000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00ce8000 fffff880`00da8000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00da8000 fffff880`00dc2000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00dc2000 fffff880`00dec000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00dec000 fffff880`00dfc000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e65000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e65000 fffff880`00e70000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00f15000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f15000 fffff880`00f24000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f24000 fffff880`00f7b000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f7b000 fffff880`00f84000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f84000 fffff880`00f8e000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f8e000 fffff880`00fc1000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fc1000 fffff880`00fce000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fce000 fffff880`00fe3000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00fe3000 fffff880`00ff8000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0105a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0106f000 fffff880`010bb000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`010bb000 fffff880`010cf000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010cf000 fffff880`0112d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0112d000 fffff880`0119f000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`0119f000 fffff880`011f7000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Mar 06 19:04:03 2012 (4F56A5F3)
fffff880`01219000 fffff880`013bc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013bc000 fffff880`013d7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`013d7000 fffff880`013e8000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013e8000 fffff880`013f2000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`014c3000 fffff880`015b6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01616000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01616000 fffff880`01646000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01682000 fffff880`016ac000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`016b1000 fffff880`018b5000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`018b5000 fffff880`018ff000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`018ff000 fffff880`0194b000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Feb 24 22:38:18 2011 (4D67242A)
fffff880`0194b000 fffff880`01953000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01953000 fffff880`0198d000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0198d000 fffff880`0199f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0199f000 fffff880`019a8000   iusb3hcs iusb3hcs.sys Thu Jan 05 06:56:40 2012 (4F058FF8)
fffff880`019a8000 fffff880`019b1000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`019b1000 fffff880`019eb000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c10000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02c10000 fffff880`02c19000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c19000 fffff880`02c22000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c22000 fffff880`02c2b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02c2b000 fffff880`02c36000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02c36000 fffff880`02c47000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c47000 fffff880`02c69000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`02c69000 fffff880`02c76000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`02c76000 fffff880`02c88000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:01:56 2012 (4F56A574)
fffff880`02c88000 fffff880`02ca6000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02ca6000 fffff880`02cb7000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`02cb7000 fffff880`02cbd000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`02cbd000 fffff880`02ce3000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`02cee000 fffff880`02dbb000   aswSnx   aswSnx.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:04:05 2012 (4F56A5F5)
fffff880`02dbb000 fffff880`02dc4000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02dc4000 fffff880`02dcb000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02dcb000 fffff880`02dd9000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02dd9000 fffff880`02dfe000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0381e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`0381e000 fffff880`03836000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03836000 fffff880`03863000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03863000 fffff880`038b1000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`038b1000 fffff880`038d5000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`038de000 fffff880`039a7000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`039a7000 fffff880`039b4000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`039b4000 fffff880`039da000   RzSynapse RzSynapse.sys Wed Dec 15 05:32:19 2010 (4D089933)
fffff880`039da000 fffff880`039e8000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04010000 fffff880`04099000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`04099000 fffff880`040a9000   aswrdr2  aswrdr2.sys  Tue Mar 06 19:02:19 2012 (4F56A58B)
fffff880`040a9000 fffff880`040ee000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`040ee000 fffff880`040f7000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`040f7000 fffff880`0411d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`0411d000 fffff880`04133000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`04133000 fffff880`04142000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04142000 fffff880`0415f000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0415f000 fffff880`0417a000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`0417a000 fffff880`0418e000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`0418e000 fffff880`041df000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`041df000 fffff880`041eb000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`041eb000 fffff880`041f6000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`041f6000 fffff880`041fc000   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04215000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04247000 fffff880`0433b000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0433b000 fffff880`04381000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04381000 fffff880`0439b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0439b000 fffff880`043de000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`043de000 fffff880`043f0000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04456000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`04456000 fffff880`0447a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0447a000 fffff880`04495000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04495000 fffff880`044b6000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`044b7000 fffff880`0457b000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 05 06:54:45 2012 (4F058F85)
fffff880`0457b000 fffff880`0457cf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0457d000 fffff880`0458e000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Wed Nov 09 19:52:25 2011 (4EBB2049)
fffff880`0458e000 fffff880`045e5000   e1c62x64 e1c62x64.sys Wed Jul 20 12:37:53 2011 (4E270461)
fffff880`045e5000 fffff880`045f6000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0480f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0480f000 fffff880`04810480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04811000 fffff880`04814d80   LGBusEnum LGBusEnum.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`04817000 fffff880`04ac7000   athrx    athrx.sys    Fri Oct 21 05:45:10 2011 (4EA13F26)
fffff880`04ac7000 fffff880`04ad4000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`04ad4000 fffff880`04b38000   asmtxhci asmtxhci.sys Wed Nov 02 23:00:22 2011 (4EB203C6)
fffff880`04b38000 fffff880`04b44000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04b44000 fffff880`04b4d000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04b4d000 fffff880`04b63000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04b63000 fffff880`04b73000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04b73000 fffff880`04b89000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04b89000 fffff880`04bad000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04bad000 fffff880`04bb9000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04bb9000 fffff880`04be8000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04be8000 fffff880`04bf7000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05019000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05023000 fffff880`05080000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 05 06:54:43 2012 (4F058F83)
fffff880`05080000 fffff880`050d3000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`050d3000 fffff880`050e6000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`050e6000 fffff880`050fe000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`050fe000 fffff880`0511b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`0511b000 fffff880`05135c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`05136000 fffff880`05187d00   ladfGSRamd64 ladfGSRamd64.sys Mon Apr 11 14:41:07 2011 (4DA34B43)
fffff880`05188000 fffff880`051ea800   ladfGSCamd64 ladfGSCamd64.sys Mon Apr 11 14:41:01 2011 (4DA34B3D)
fffff880`051eb000 fffff880`051f9000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`05469000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`054d6000 fffff880`0557c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0557c000 fffff880`05587000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`05587000 fffff880`055b8000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`055b8000 fffff880`055ca000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05624000   asmthub3 asmthub3.sys Wed Nov 02 23:00:32 2011 (4EB203D0)
fffff880`05624000 fffff880`05630000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05630000 fffff880`0563e000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0563e000 fffff880`05661000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`05661000 fffff880`05698000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Mar 06 19:01:51 2012 (4F56A56F)
fffff880`05698000 fffff880`056a1000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.SYS Tue Mar 06 19:01:31 2012 (4F56A55B)
fffff880`056a1000 fffff880`056a9080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`056ac000 fffff880`05b2d380   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jan 03 05:51:09 2012 (4F02DD9D)
fffff880`05b2e000 fffff880`05b6b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`05b6b000 fffff880`05b8d000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05b8d000 fffff880`05b92200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05b93000 fffff880`05be9000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Dec 06 06:23:07 2011 (4EDDFB1B)
fffff880`05be9000 fffff880`05bfe000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05e4b000 fffff880`05ee3000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`05ee3000 fffff880`05f00000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`05f00000 fffff880`05f0e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05f0e000 fffff880`05f1a000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05f1a000 fffff880`05f29000   dump_asahci64 dump_asahci64.sys Thu Jan 05 00:08:19 2012 (4F053043)
fffff880`05f29000 fffff880`05f3c000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05f3c000 fffff880`05f3e480   LGVirHid LGVirHid.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`0f007000 fffff880`0fdfed20   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Thu Dec 15 20:01:00 2011 (4EEA984C)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`00365000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 02 23:34:05 2012 (4F2B63BD)
fffff960`00570000 fffff960`0057a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00750000 fffff960`00777000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`01654000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01654000 fffff880`01660000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0166f000   dump_asahci6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000F000
fffff880`0166f000 fffff880`01682000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f24000 fffff880`00f7b000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`04010000 fffff880`04099000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`04b73000 fffff880`04b89000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00c0f000 fffff880`00c1a000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c0f000   asahci64 asahci64.sys Thu Jan 05 00:08:19 2012 (4F053043)
fffff880`02cb7000 fffff880`02cbd000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05624000   asmthub3 asmthub3.sys Wed Nov 02 23:00:32 2011 (4EB203D0)
fffff880`04ad4000 fffff880`04b38000   asmtxhci asmtxhci.sys Wed Nov 02 23:00:22 2011 (4EB203C6)
fffff880`041f6000 fffff880`041fc000   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
fffff880`05698000 fffff880`056a1000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.SYS Tue Mar 06 19:01:31 2012 (4F56A55B)
fffff880`05661000 fffff880`05698000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Mar 06 19:01:51 2012 (4F56A56F)
fffff880`04099000 fffff880`040a9000   aswrdr2  aswrdr2.sys  Tue Mar 06 19:02:19 2012 (4F56A58B)
fffff880`02cee000 fffff880`02dbb000   aswSnx   aswSnx.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:04:05 2012 (4F56A5F5)
fffff880`0119f000 fffff880`011f7000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Mar 06 19:04:03 2012 (4F56A5F3)
fffff880`02c76000 fffff880`02c88000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:01:56 2012 (4F56A574)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e65000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00dc2000 fffff880`00dec000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`04817000 fffff880`04ac7000   athrx    athrx.sys    Fri Oct 21 05:45:10 2011 (4EA13F26)
fffff880`02dc4000 fffff880`02dcb000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02ca6000 fffff880`02cb7000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0381e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00750000 fffff960`00777000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`05ee3000 fffff880`05f00000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`01682000 fffff880`016ac000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00ce8000 fffff880`00da8000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01616000 fffff880`01646000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c8a000 fffff880`00ce8000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0112d000 fffff880`0119f000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`04b63000 fffff880`04b73000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`05f00000 fffff880`05f0e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02c88000 fffff880`02ca6000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01616000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05b6b000 fffff880`05b8d000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05f1a000 fffff880`05f29000   dump_asahci64 dump_asahci64.sys Thu Jan 05 00:08:19 2012 (4F053043)
fffff880`05f0e000 fffff880`05f1a000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05f29000 fffff880`05f3c000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05624000 fffff880`05630000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04247000 fffff880`0433b000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0433b000 fffff880`04381000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0458e000 fffff880`045e5000   e1c62x64 e1c62x64.sys Wed Jul 20 12:37:53 2011 (4E270461)
fffff880`010bb000 fffff880`010cf000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0106f000 fffff880`010bb000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013e8000 fffff880`013f2000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`019b1000 fffff880`019eb000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`018b5000 fffff880`018ff000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`02c0d000 fffff800`02c56000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04456000 fffff880`0447a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0457d000 fffff880`0458e000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Wed Nov 09 19:52:25 2011 (4EBB2049)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05019000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`056a1000 fffff880`056a9080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`051eb000 fffff880`051f9000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`038de000 fffff880`039a7000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`019a8000 fffff880`019b1000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0f007000 fffff880`0fdfed20   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Thu Dec 15 20:01:00 2011 (4EEA984C)
fffff880`05b93000 fffff880`05be9000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Dec 06 06:23:07 2011 (4EDDFB1B)
fffff880`04b4d000 fffff880`04b63000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0199f000 fffff880`019a8000   iusb3hcs iusb3hcs.sys Thu Jan 05 06:56:40 2012 (4F058FF8)
fffff880`05023000 fffff880`05080000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 05 06:54:43 2012 (4F058F83)
fffff880`044b7000 fffff880`0457b000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 05 06:54:45 2012 (4F058F85)
fffff880`04be8000 fffff880`04bf7000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`039da000 fffff880`039e8000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bd4000 fffff800`00bde000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`0439b000 fffff880`043de000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013bc000 fffff880`013d7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`05b8d000 fffff880`05b92200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05188000 fffff880`051ea800   ladfGSCamd64 ladfGSCamd64.sys Mon Apr 11 14:41:01 2011 (4DA34B3D)
fffff880`05136000 fffff880`05187d00   ladfGSRamd64 ladfGSRamd64.sys Mon Apr 11 14:41:07 2011 (4DA34B43)
fffff880`04811000 fffff880`04814d80   LGBusEnum LGBusEnum.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`05f3c000 fffff880`05f3e480   LGVirHid LGVirHid.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`05be9000 fffff880`05bfe000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0563e000 fffff880`05661000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c27000 fffff880`00c76000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`05630000 fffff880`0563e000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0480f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`039a7000 fffff880`039b4000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00da8000 fffff880`00dc2000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`0381e000 fffff880`03836000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03836000 fffff880`03863000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03863000 fffff880`038b1000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`038b1000 fffff880`038d5000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`00e65000 fffff880`00e70000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`02c2b000 fffff880`02c36000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f84000 fffff880`00f8e000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010cf000 fffff880`0112d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`041eb000 fffff880`041f6000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0198d000 fffff880`0199f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014c3000 fffff880`015b6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04bad000 fffff880`04bb9000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`050d3000 fffff880`050e6000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`04bb9000 fffff880`04be8000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04215000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04133000 fffff880`04142000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`040a9000 fffff880`040ee000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`02c36000 fffff880`02c47000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`041df000 fffff880`041eb000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c56000 fffff800`0323e000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 05 22:58:13 2012 (4F558B55)
fffff880`01219000 fffff880`013bc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`02dbb000 fffff880`02dc4000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05080000 fffff880`050d3000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`040f7000 fffff880`0411d000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00fce000 fffff880`00fe3000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f8e000 fffff880`00fc1000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00dec000 fffff880`00dfc000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013d7000 fffff880`013e8000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`054d6000 fffff880`0557c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05b2e000 fffff880`05b6b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c76000 fffff880`00c8a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04b89000 fffff880`04bad000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0447a000 fffff880`04495000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04495000 fffff880`044b6000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04381000 fffff880`0439b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0418e000 fffff880`041df000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`02c10000 fffff880`02c19000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c19000 fffff880`02c22000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c22000 fffff880`02c2b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01953000 fffff880`0198d000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`050e6000 fffff880`050fe000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`056ac000 fffff880`05b2d380   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jan 03 05:51:09 2012 (4F02DD9D)
fffff880`039b4000 fffff880`039da000   RzSynapse RzSynapse.sys Wed Dec 15 05:32:19 2010 (4D089933)
fffff880`0557c000 fffff880`05587000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04b38000 fffff880`04b44000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04142000 fffff880`0415f000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0194b000 fffff880`01953000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`05e4b000 fffff880`05ee3000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`05469000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`05587000 fffff880`055b8000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0480f000 fffff880`04810480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`016b1000 fffff880`018b5000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`055b8000 fffff880`055ca000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`02c69000 fffff880`02c76000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`02c47000 fffff880`02c69000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`0417a000 fffff880`0418e000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00570000 fffff960`0057a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02cbd000 fffff880`02ce3000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`043de000 fffff880`043f0000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0511b000 fffff880`05135c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`050fe000 fffff880`0511b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`0457b000 fffff880`0457cf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`045e5000 fffff880`045f6000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0105a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04456000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00fc1000 fffff880`00fce000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02dcb000 fffff880`02dd9000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02dd9000 fffff880`02dfe000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00fe3000 fffff880`00ff8000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`018ff000 fffff880`0194b000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Feb 24 22:38:18 2011 (4D67242A)
fffff880`04ac7000 fffff880`04ad4000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`0411d000 fffff880`04133000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`0415f000 fffff880`0417a000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c10000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00f15000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f15000 fffff880`00f24000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`040ee000 fffff880`040f7000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`00365000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 02 23:34:05 2012 (4F2B63BD)
fffff880`04b44000 fffff880`04b4d000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f7b000 fffff880`00f84000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`01654000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01654000 fffff880`01660000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0166f000   dump_asahci6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000F000
fffff880`0166f000 fffff880`01682000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02cd8f4e fffff880`02755cb0 00000000`00000000
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3309
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,25,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 2500000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.7, DMIVersion 39, Size=3641]
BiosMajorRelease = 4
BiosMinorRelease = 6
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 0704
BiosReleaseDate = 02/14/2012
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
SystemFamily = To be filled by O.E.M.
SystemVersion = System Version
SystemSKU = SKU
BaseBoardManufacturer = ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
BaseBoardProduct = P8Z77-V
BaseBoardVersion = Rev 1.xx
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\050512-9422-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17790.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120305-1505
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c4d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e91650
Debug session time: Sat May  5 06:07:27.227 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:28.398
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck E4, {1, fffffa80075ac9c0, 1, 0}

Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetioInsertWorkQueue+4a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

WORKER_INVALID (e4)
A executive worker item was found in memory which must not contain such
items or a work item was queued that is currently active in the system.
Usually this is memory being freed.  This is usually caused by
a device driver that has not cleaned up properly before freeing memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000001, Queuing of active worker item
Arg2: fffffa80075ac9c0, Address of worker item
Arg3: 0000000000000001, Queue number
Arg4: 0000000000000000, 0

Debugging Details:
------------------


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xE4

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c8492a to fffff80002cc9c80

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`07f40408 fffff800`02c8492a : 00000000`000000e4 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`075ac9c0 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07f40410 fffff880`014036ca : fffffa80`075adb70 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x104aa
fffff880`07f40450 fffff880`01731091 : fffffa80`0832a010 fffffa80`0832a010 fffffa80`0832a010 00000000`000007ff : NETIO!NetioInsertWorkQueue+0x4a
fffff880`07f404a0 fffff880`01730aa8 : fffff880`07f40600 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0832a010 fffff800`02f6759a : tcpip!IppNotifyInterfaceChange+0x91
fffff880`07f404d0 fffff880`01731258 : fffff880`07f40650 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`000000b8 : tcpip!IppCommitSetAllInterfaceParameters+0x298
fffff880`07f405e0 fffff880`0140bbb4 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a224160 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!IpSetAllInterfaceParameters+0x28
fffff880`07f40610 fffff880`03eab729 : fffffa80`0a2241a8 fffff880`07f40b60 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a224160 : NETIO!NsiSetAllParametersEx+0x114
fffff880`07f406b0 fffff880`03eac8f5 : fffffa80`093de8a0 fffffa80`093de8a0 fffffa80`093de7d0 00000000`00000003 : nsiproxy!NsippSetAllParameters+0x379
fffff880`07f40860 fffff880`03eac9db : fffffa80`079cd440 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000003 : nsiproxy!NsippDispatchDeviceControl+0x7d
fffff880`07f408a0 fffff800`02fe3857 : fffffa80`0928b390 fffffa80`0928b390 fffffa80`093de8e8 fffffa80`093de7d0 : nsiproxy!NsippDispatch+0x4b
fffff880`07f408d0 fffff800`02fe40b6 : fffffa80`09155b30 00000000`00000214 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x607
fffff880`07f40a00 fffff800`02cc8f13 : fffffa80`09155b30 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`09b44060 fffff800`02fc0294 : nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x56
fffff880`07f40a70 00000000`7796138a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`01b6d538 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7796138a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETIO!NetioInsertWorkQueue+4a
fffff880`014036ca 488d4c2420      lea     rcx,[rsp+20h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETIO!NetioInsertWorkQueue+4a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETIO

IMAGE_NAME:  NETIO.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce79381

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xE4_NETIO!NetioInsertWorkQueue+4a

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xE4_NETIO!NetioInsertWorkQueue+4a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffffa80075adb70 rcx=00000000000000e4
rdx=0000000000000001 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffffa80092da970
rip=fffff80002cc9c80 rsp=fffff88007f40408 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa80075ac9c0  r9=0000000000000001 r10=fffff88002fd7b80
r11=00000000000000ff r12=fffff88007f40650 r13=0000000000000001
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000206
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02cc9c80 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`07f40410=00000000000000e4
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`07f40408 fffff800`02c8492a : 00000000`000000e4 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`075ac9c0 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07f40410 fffff880`014036ca : fffffa80`075adb70 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x104aa
fffff880`07f40450 fffff880`01731091 : fffffa80`0832a010 fffffa80`0832a010 fffffa80`0832a010 00000000`000007ff : NETIO!NetioInsertWorkQueue+0x4a
fffff880`07f404a0 fffff880`01730aa8 : fffff880`07f40600 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0832a010 fffff800`02f6759a : tcpip!IppNotifyInterfaceChange+0x91
fffff880`07f404d0 fffff880`01731258 : fffff880`07f40650 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`000000b8 : tcpip!IppCommitSetAllInterfaceParameters+0x298
fffff880`07f405e0 fffff880`0140bbb4 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a224160 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!IpSetAllInterfaceParameters+0x28
fffff880`07f40610 fffff880`03eab729 : fffffa80`0a2241a8 fffff880`07f40b60 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a224160 : NETIO!NsiSetAllParametersEx+0x114
fffff880`07f406b0 fffff880`03eac8f5 : fffffa80`093de8a0 fffffa80`093de8a0 fffffa80`093de7d0 00000000`00000003 : nsiproxy!NsippSetAllParameters+0x379
fffff880`07f40860 fffff880`03eac9db : fffffa80`079cd440 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000003 : nsiproxy!NsippDispatchDeviceControl+0x7d
fffff880`07f408a0 fffff800`02fe3857 : fffffa80`0928b390 fffffa80`0928b390 fffffa80`093de8e8 fffffa80`093de7d0 : nsiproxy!NsippDispatch+0x4b
fffff880`07f408d0 fffff800`02fe40b6 : fffffa80`09155b30 00000000`00000214 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x607
fffff880`07f40a00 fffff800`02cc8f13 : fffffa80`09155b30 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`09b44060 fffff800`02fc0294 : nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x56
fffff880`07f40a70 00000000`7796138a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`07f40ae0)
00000000`01b6d538 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7796138a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc2000 fffff800`00bcc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02c04000 fffff800`02c4d000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`02c4d000 fffff800`03235000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 05 22:58:13 2012 (4F558B55)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6b000   asahci64 asahci64.sys Thu Jan 05 00:08:19 2012 (4F053043)
fffff880`00c72000 fffff880`00cc1000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00cc1000 fffff880`00cd5000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cd5000 fffff880`00d33000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d33000 fffff880`00df3000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00df3000 fffff880`00dfe000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e09000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e09000 fffff880`00e33000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e3e000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`00e3e000 fffff880`00e4e000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e58000 fffff880`00efc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00efc000 fffff880`00f0b000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f0b000 fffff880`00f62000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f62000 fffff880`00f6b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f6b000 fffff880`00f75000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00fa8000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fa8000 fffff880`00fb5000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fb5000 fffff880`00fca000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00fca000 fffff880`00fdf000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00fdf000 fffff880`00ff9000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01005000 fffff880`01051000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01051000 fffff880`01065000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01065000 fffff880`010c3000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`010c3000 fffff880`01135000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`01135000 fffff880`011be000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`0124a000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`01250000 fffff880`013f3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`014b1000 fffff880`014c0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`014c0000 fffff880`014dd000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`014f0000 fffff880`015e3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015fe000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01650000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01680000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`016bc000 fffff880`016e6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`016e6000 fffff880`016fc000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`016ff000 fffff880`01903000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`01903000 fffff880`0194d000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`0194d000 fffff880`01999000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Feb 24 22:38:18 2011 (4D67242A)
fffff880`01999000 fffff880`019a1000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`019a1000 fffff880`019db000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`019db000 fffff880`019ed000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`019ed000 fffff880`019f6000   iusb3hcs iusb3hcs.sys Thu Jan 05 06:56:40 2012 (4F058FF8)
fffff880`019f6000 fffff880`019ff000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c12000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:01:56 2012 (4F56A574)
fffff880`02c12000 fffff880`02c22000   aswrdr2  aswrdr2.sys  Tue Mar 06 19:02:19 2012 (4F56A58B)
fffff880`02c22000 fffff880`02c67000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`02c67000 fffff880`02c70000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02c78000 fffff880`02d45000   aswSnx   aswSnx.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:04:05 2012 (4F56A5F5)
fffff880`02d45000 fffff880`02d4e000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02d4e000 fffff880`02d55000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02d55000 fffff880`02d63000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02d63000 fffff880`02d88000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02d88000 fffff880`02d98000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02d98000 fffff880`02da1000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02da1000 fffff880`02daa000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02daa000 fffff880`02db3000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02db3000 fffff880`02dbe000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02dbe000 fffff880`02dcf000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02dcf000 fffff880`02df1000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`02df1000 fffff880`02dfe000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03ac9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`03ae5000 fffff880`03b47800   ladfGSCamd64 ladfGSCamd64.sys Mon Apr 11 14:41:01 2011 (4DA34B3D)
fffff880`03b48000 fffff880`03b56000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03b56000 fffff880`03b6f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03b6f000 fffff880`03b77080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03b78000 fffff880`03b96000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`03b96000 fffff880`03bae000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03bae000 fffff880`03bdb000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03bdb000 fffff880`03bff000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`03e57000 fffff880`03ea8000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`03ea8000 fffff880`03eb4000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03eb4000 fffff880`03ebf000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03ebf000 fffff880`03ece000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03ece000 fffff880`03eec000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03eec000 fffff880`03efd000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03efd000 fffff880`03f55000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Mar 06 19:04:03 2012 (4F56A5F3)
fffff880`03f55000 fffff880`03f5b000   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
fffff880`03f5b000 fffff880`03f61000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`03f61000 fffff880`03f87000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`03f87000 fffff880`03fe1000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04243000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04243000 fffff880`04255000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04255000 fffff880`0426a000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0428c000 fffff880`04380000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04380000 fffff880`043c6000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`043c6000 fffff880`043e0000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04457000   e1c62x64 e1c62x64.sys Wed Jul 20 12:37:53 2011 (4E270461)
fffff880`04457000 fffff880`04468000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04468000 fffff880`044be000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`044be000 fffff880`044e2000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`044e2000 fffff880`044f1000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`044f1000 fffff880`045b5000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 05 06:54:45 2012 (4F058F85)
fffff880`045b5000 fffff880`045b6f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`045b7000 fffff880`045c8000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Wed Nov 09 19:52:25 2011 (4EBB2049)
fffff880`045c8000 fffff880`045e9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`045e9000 fffff880`045f8000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04816000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04816000 fffff880`04826000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04826000 fffff880`0483c000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0483c000 fffff880`04860000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04860000 fffff880`0486c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0486c000 fffff880`0489b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0489b000 fffff880`048b6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`048b6000 fffff880`048b7480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`048b8000 fffff880`048bbd80   LGBusEnum LGBusEnum.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`048be000 fffff880`04b6e000   athrx    athrx.sys    Fri Oct 21 05:45:10 2011 (4EA13F26)
fffff880`04b6e000 fffff880`04b7b000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`04b7b000 fffff880`04bdf000   asmtxhci asmtxhci.sys Wed Nov 02 23:00:22 2011 (4EB203C6)
fffff880`04bdf000 fffff880`04beb000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04beb000 fffff880`04bf4000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0561ac80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`0561b000 fffff880`0566cd00   ladfGSRamd64 ladfGSRamd64.sys Mon Apr 11 14:41:07 2011 (4DA34B43)
fffff880`056a2000 fffff880`056ff000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 05 06:54:43 2012 (4F058F83)
fffff880`056ff000 fffff880`05722000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`05722000 fffff880`05759000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Mar 06 19:01:51 2012 (4F56A56F)
fffff880`05759000 fffff880`057ac000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`057ac000 fffff880`057bf000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`057bf000 fffff880`057d7000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`057d7000 fffff880`057f4000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05856000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Dec 06 06:23:07 2011 (4EDDFB1B)
fffff880`05856000 fffff880`05862000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05862000 fffff880`0587f000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`0587f000 fffff880`058a3000   asmthub3 asmthub3.sys Wed Nov 02 23:00:32 2011 (4EB203D0)
fffff880`058a3000 fffff880`058b1000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`058b1000 fffff880`058bf000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`058c9000 fffff880`05d4a380   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jan 03 05:51:09 2012 (4F02DD9D)
fffff880`05d4b000 fffff880`05d88000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`05d88000 fffff880`05daa000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05daa000 fffff880`05daf200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05db0000 fffff880`05dbc000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05dbc000 fffff880`05dcb000   dump_asahci64 dump_asahci64.sys Thu Jan 05 00:08:19 2012 (4F053043)
fffff880`05dcb000 fffff880`05dde000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05dde000 fffff880`05de7000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.SYS Tue Mar 06 19:01:31 2012 (4F56A55B)
fffff880`05de7000 fffff880`05dfc000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05e1a000 fffff880`05ec0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05ec0000 fffff880`05ecb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`05ecb000 fffff880`05efc000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`05efc000 fffff880`05f0e000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`05f0e000 fffff880`05f77000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0608d000 fffff880`06125000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`06125000 fffff880`06132000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06132000 fffff880`06158000   RzSynapse RzSynapse.sys Wed Dec 15 05:32:19 2010 (4D089933)
fffff880`06158000 fffff880`06166000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`06166000 fffff880`06168480   LGVirHid LGVirHid.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`06169000 fffff880`061da000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`061da000 fffff880`061e5000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0fdf7d20   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Thu Dec 15 20:01:00 2011 (4EEA984C)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`00315000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 02 23:34:05 2012 (4F2B63BD)
fffff960`00520000 fffff960`0052a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`006b0000 fffff960`006d7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`061ea000 fffff880`061ef000   Asushwio.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00005000
fffff880`061e5000 fffff880`061ea000   Asushwio.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00005000
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`0168e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0168e000 fffff880`0169a000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0169a000 fffff880`016a9000   dump_asahci6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000F000
fffff880`016a9000 fffff880`016bc000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f0b000 fffff880`00f62000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01135000 fffff880`011be000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`04826000 fffff880`0483c000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00df3000 fffff880`00dfe000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6b000   asahci64 asahci64.sys Thu Jan 05 00:08:19 2012 (4F053043)
fffff880`03f5b000 fffff880`03f61000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`0587f000 fffff880`058a3000   asmthub3 asmthub3.sys Wed Nov 02 23:00:32 2011 (4EB203D0)
fffff880`04b7b000 fffff880`04bdf000   asmtxhci asmtxhci.sys Wed Nov 02 23:00:22 2011 (4EB203C6)
fffff880`03f55000 fffff880`03f5b000   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
fffff880`05dde000 fffff880`05de7000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.SYS Tue Mar 06 19:01:31 2012 (4F56A55B)
fffff880`05722000 fffff880`05759000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Mar 06 19:01:51 2012 (4F56A56F)
fffff880`02c12000 fffff880`02c22000   aswrdr2  aswrdr2.sys  Tue Mar 06 19:02:19 2012 (4F56A58B)
fffff880`02c78000 fffff880`02d45000   aswSnx   aswSnx.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:04:05 2012 (4F56A5F5)
fffff880`03efd000 fffff880`03f55000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Mar 06 19:04:03 2012 (4F56A5F3)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c12000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:01:56 2012 (4F56A574)
fffff880`061da000 fffff880`061e5000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e09000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e09000 fffff880`00e33000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`048be000 fffff880`04b6e000   athrx    athrx.sys    Fri Oct 21 05:45:10 2011 (4EA13F26)
fffff880`02d4e000 fffff880`02d55000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03eec000 fffff880`03efd000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03b78000 fffff880`03b96000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`006b0000 fffff960`006d7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`05862000 fffff880`0587f000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`016bc000 fffff880`016e6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00d33000 fffff880`00df3000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01680000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cd5000 fffff880`00d33000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010c3000 fffff880`01135000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`04816000 fffff880`04826000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`058b1000 fffff880`058bf000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03ece000 fffff880`03eec000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03ebf000 fffff880`03ece000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01650000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05d88000 fffff880`05daa000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05dbc000 fffff880`05dcb000   dump_asahci64 dump_asahci64.sys Thu Jan 05 00:08:19 2012 (4F053043)
fffff880`05db0000 fffff880`05dbc000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05dcb000 fffff880`05dde000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05856000 fffff880`05862000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0428c000 fffff880`04380000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04380000 fffff880`043c6000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04457000   e1c62x64 e1c62x64.sys Wed Jul 20 12:37:53 2011 (4E270461)
fffff880`01051000 fffff880`01065000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01005000 fffff880`01051000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01903000 fffff880`0194d000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`02c04000 fffff800`02c4d000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`044be000 fffff880`044e2000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`045b7000 fffff880`045c8000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Wed Nov 09 19:52:25 2011 (4EBB2049)
fffff880`03b56000 fffff880`03b6f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03b6f000 fffff880`03b77080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03b48000 fffff880`03b56000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03ac9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`019f6000 fffff880`019ff000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0fdf7d20   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Thu Dec 15 20:01:00 2011 (4EEA984C)
fffff880`05800000 fffff880`05856000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Dec 06 06:23:07 2011 (4EDDFB1B)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04816000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`019ed000 fffff880`019f6000   iusb3hcs iusb3hcs.sys Thu Jan 05 06:56:40 2012 (4F058FF8)
fffff880`056a2000 fffff880`056ff000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 05 06:54:43 2012 (4F058F83)
fffff880`044f1000 fffff880`045b5000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 05 06:54:45 2012 (4F058F85)
fffff880`045e9000 fffff880`045f8000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06158000 fffff880`06166000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bc2000 fffff800`00bcc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04243000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`05daa000 fffff880`05daf200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03ae5000 fffff880`03b47800   ladfGSCamd64 ladfGSCamd64.sys Mon Apr 11 14:41:01 2011 (4DA34B3D)
fffff880`0561b000 fffff880`0566cd00   ladfGSRamd64 ladfGSRamd64.sys Mon Apr 11 14:41:07 2011 (4DA34B43)
fffff880`048b8000 fffff880`048bbd80   LGBusEnum LGBusEnum.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`06166000 fffff880`06168480   LGVirHid LGVirHid.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`05de7000 fffff880`05dfc000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`056ff000 fffff880`05722000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c72000 fffff880`00cc1000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`058a3000 fffff880`058b1000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`044e2000 fffff880`044f1000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06125000 fffff880`06132000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00fdf000 fffff880`00ff9000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`03b96000 fffff880`03bae000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03bae000 fffff880`03bdb000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`03bdb000 fffff880`03bff000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e3e000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`02db3000 fffff880`02dbe000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f6b000 fffff880`00f75000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01065000 fffff880`010c3000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`03eb4000 fffff880`03ebf000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`019db000 fffff880`019ed000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014f0000 fffff880`015e3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04860000 fffff880`0486c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`057ac000 fffff880`057bf000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0486c000 fffff880`0489b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04255000 fffff880`0426a000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`014b1000 fffff880`014c0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02c22000 fffff880`02c67000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`02dbe000 fffff880`02dcf000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03ea8000 fffff880`03eb4000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c4d000 fffff800`03235000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 05 22:58:13 2012 (4F558B55)
fffff880`01250000 fffff880`013f3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`02d45000 fffff880`02d4e000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05759000 fffff880`057ac000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00fb5000 fffff880`00fca000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00fa8000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e3e000 fffff880`00e4e000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`05e1a000 fffff880`05ec0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05d4b000 fffff880`05d88000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cc1000 fffff880`00cd5000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0483c000 fffff880`04860000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0489b000 fffff880`048b6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`045c8000 fffff880`045e9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`043c6000 fffff880`043e0000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e57000 fffff880`03ea8000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`02d98000 fffff880`02da1000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02da1000 fffff880`02daa000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02daa000 fffff880`02db3000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`019a1000 fffff880`019db000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`057bf000 fffff880`057d7000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`058c9000 fffff880`05d4a380   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jan 03 05:51:09 2012 (4F02DD9D)
fffff880`06132000 fffff880`06158000   RzSynapse RzSynapse.sys Wed Dec 15 05:32:19 2010 (4D089933)
fffff880`05ec0000 fffff880`05ecb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04bdf000 fffff880`04beb000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`014c0000 fffff880`014dd000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01999000 fffff880`019a1000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06169000 fffff880`061da000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0608d000 fffff880`06125000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`05f0e000 fffff880`05f77000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`05ecb000 fffff880`05efc000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`048b6000 fffff880`048b7480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`016ff000 fffff880`01903000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`05efc000 fffff880`05f0e000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`02df1000 fffff880`02dfe000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`02dcf000 fffff880`02df1000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01236000 fffff880`0124a000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00520000 fffff960`0052a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03f61000 fffff880`03f87000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04243000 fffff880`04255000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0561ac80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`057d7000 fffff880`057f4000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`045b5000 fffff880`045b6f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`04457000 fffff880`04468000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`03f87000 fffff880`03fe1000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04468000 fffff880`044be000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00fa8000 fffff880`00fb5000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02d55000 fffff880`02d63000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02d63000 fffff880`02d88000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00fca000 fffff880`00fdf000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`0194d000 fffff880`01999000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Feb 24 22:38:18 2011 (4D67242A)
fffff880`04b6e000 fffff880`04b7b000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`016e6000 fffff880`016fc000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015fe000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`02d88000 fffff880`02d98000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e58000 fffff880`00efc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00efc000 fffff880`00f0b000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02c67000 fffff880`02c70000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`00315000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 02 23:34:05 2012 (4F2B63BD)
fffff880`04beb000 fffff880`04bf4000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f62000 fffff880`00f6b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`061ea000 fffff880`061ef000   Asushwio.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00005000
fffff880`061e5000 fffff880`061ea000   Asushwio.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00005000
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`0168e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0168e000 fffff880`0169a000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0169a000 fffff880`016a9000   dump_asahci6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000F000
fffff880`016a9000 fffff880`016bc000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 000000E4
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`075ac9c0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3309
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,25,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 2500000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.7, DMIVersion 39, Size=3641]
BiosMajorRelease = 4
BiosMinorRelease = 6
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 0704
BiosReleaseDate = 02/14/2012
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
SystemFamily = To be filled by O.E.M.
SystemVersion = System Version
SystemSKU = SKU
BaseBoardManufacturer = ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
BaseBoardProduct = P8Z77-V
BaseBoardVersion = Rev 1.xx
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

I've downloaded those drivers.. Went pretty smoothly. As for the 7870.. I just haven't really seemed to need it, until I pick up a higher end game, I suppose.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ok just making sure it was not installed since I didn't see any drivers listed in the dumps 

Once your sure it's stable and no more BSOD's install it and load the drivers.


----------



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

Anything I should do now? Or just wait and hope it all goes all right? xD


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do what you were doing before when the crashes occurred.


----------



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

Just got another Blue Screen - Memory Freed? Or something.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Look in C:/Windows/minidump the files start with the date upload the latest as an attachment.


----------



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

It's telling me that - ! C:\Users\Atrox\Desktop\050512-12885-01.rar: Cannot open C:\Users\Atrox\Desktop\050512-12885-01.dmp
Access is denied.
When I try to zip it.. It won't let me open it at all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can't open it, and don't have to zip it, just attach it as is.


----------



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

It keeps trying to open when I click on the file to upload it..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Rerun the data collection app.


----------



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

Here it is


----------



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

Just got another Memory_management Blue Screen.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

These 3 drivers are still out of date, the first 2 are part of Asus PC probe look in Programs and Features if PC probe is listed uninstall it.

The third is a out of date Logitec keyboard driver > Logitech - Support & Software Downloads

AsIO.sys Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009
AsUpIO.sys Sun Jul 05 22:21:38 2009 
LGBusEnum.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009




```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\050512-14008-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17790.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120305-1505
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c12000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e56650
Debug session time: Sat May  5 07:45:03.782 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:40.953
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {3452, 6ceb4000, fffff7000108e1c8, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+356b3 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000003452, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: 000000006ceb4000
Arg3: fffff7000108e1c8
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_3452

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002cfd5f3 to fffff80002c8ec80

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`089efee8 fffff800`02cfd5f3 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00003452 00000000`6ceb4000 fffff700`0108e1c8 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`089efef0 fffff800`02c5f942 : fffffa80`09de2b30 fffffa80`00000000 fffff880`0000015d fffff800`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x356b3
fffff880`089f07a0 fffff800`02f6387a : fffff8a0`031e7a70 fffff880`089f0ae0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a42e1e0 : nt!MmCleanProcessAddressSpace+0x96
fffff880`089f07f0 fffff800`02f46d5d : 00000000`40010004 00000000`40010001 00000000`7efaa000 fffffa80`09de2630 : nt!PspExitThread+0x56a
fffff880`089f08f0 fffff800`02c817da : 00000000`00000100 fffffa80`0a42e2a0 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02c848cd : nt!PsExitSpecialApc+0x1d
fffff880`089f0920 fffff800`02c81b20 : 00000000`00000246 fffff880`089f09a0 fffff800`02f46cc8 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiDeliverApc+0x2ca
fffff880`089f09a0 fffff800`02c8dfb7 : fffffa80`0a42e1e0 00000000`000001c8 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a3e5310 : nt!KiInitiateUserApc+0x70
fffff880`089f0ae0 00000000`74ed2e09 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0x9c
00000000`018aed58 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x74ed2e09


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+356b3
fffff800`02cfd5f3 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+356b3

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4f558b55

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_3452_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+356b3

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_3452_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+356b3

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000098000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=000000000000001a
rdx=0000000000003452 rsi=fffff680003675a0 rdi=000000006ceb4000
rip=fffff80002c8ec80 rsp=fffff880089efee8 rbp=fffff7000108e1c8
 r8=000000006ceb4000  r9=fffff7000108e1c8 r10=000000000000015d
r11=fffff70001080000 r12=0000000000001ba8 r13=fffff7000108e1a8
r14=0000000000001ba2 r15=0000000000001b6b
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00200246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c8ec80 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffff880`089efef0=000000000000001a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`089efee8 fffff800`02cfd5f3 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00003452 00000000`6ceb4000 fffff700`0108e1c8 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`089efef0 fffff800`02c5f942 : fffffa80`09de2b30 fffffa80`00000000 fffff880`0000015d fffff800`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x356b3
fffff880`089f07a0 fffff800`02f6387a : fffff8a0`031e7a70 fffff880`089f0ae0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a42e1e0 : nt!MmCleanProcessAddressSpace+0x96
fffff880`089f07f0 fffff800`02f46d5d : 00000000`40010004 00000000`40010001 00000000`7efaa000 fffffa80`09de2630 : nt!PspExitThread+0x56a
fffff880`089f08f0 fffff800`02c817da : 00000000`00000100 fffffa80`0a42e2a0 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02c848cd : nt!PsExitSpecialApc+0x1d
fffff880`089f0920 fffff800`02c81b20 : 00000000`00000246 fffff880`089f09a0 fffff800`02f46cc8 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiDeliverApc+0x2ca
fffff880`089f09a0 fffff800`02c8dfb7 : fffffa80`0a42e1e0 00000000`000001c8 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a3e5310 : nt!KiInitiateUserApc+0x70
fffff880`089f0ae0 00000000`74ed2e09 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0x9c (TrapFrame @ fffff880`089f0ae0)
00000000`018aed58 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x74ed2e09
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00b96000 fffff800`00ba0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02c12000 fffff800`031fa000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 05 22:58:13 2012 (4F558B55)
fffff800`031fa000 fffff800`03243000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00cc3000 fffff880`00d12000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00d12000 fffff880`00d26000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d26000 fffff880`00d84000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d84000 fffff880`00d9e000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00d9e000 fffff880`00dc8000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00dc8000 fffff880`00dd8000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00dd8000 fffff880`00de7000   asahci64 asahci64.sys Thu Jan 05 00:08:19 2012 (4F053043)
fffff880`00de7000 fffff880`00df2000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00ec6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00ec6000 fffff880`00ecf000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ecf000 fffff880`00eda000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`00edc000 fffff880`00f80000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f80000 fffff880`00f8f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f8f000 fffff880`00fe6000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00fef000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fef000 fffff880`00ff9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`010ca000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Mar 06 19:04:03 2012 (4F56A5F3)
fffff880`010d5000 fffff880`01121000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01121000 fffff880`01135000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01135000 fffff880`01193000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01193000 fffff880`011ed000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`0124f000 fffff880`013f2000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b5000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`014fb000 fffff880`015ee000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`01692800   ladfGSCamd64 ladfGSCamd64.sys Mon Apr 11 14:41:01 2011 (4DA34B3D)
fffff880`01693000 fffff880`01897000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`01897000 fffff880`018e1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`018e1000 fffff880`0192d000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Feb 24 22:38:18 2011 (4D67242A)
fffff880`0192d000 fffff880`01935000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01935000 fffff880`0196f000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0196f000 fffff880`01981000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01981000 fffff880`0198a000   iusb3hcs iusb3hcs.sys Thu Jan 05 06:56:40 2012 (4F058FF8)
fffff880`0198a000 fffff880`01993000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01993000 fffff880`019cd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`019cd000 fffff880`019e3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c1e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02c1e000 fffff880`02c2f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`02c2f000 fffff880`02c35000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`02c35000 fffff880`02c5b000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`02c5e000 fffff880`02d2b000   aswSnx   aswSnx.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:04:05 2012 (4F56A5F5)
fffff880`02d2b000 fffff880`02d34000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02d34000 fffff880`02d3b000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02d3b000 fffff880`02d49000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02d49000 fffff880`02d6e000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02d6e000 fffff880`02d7e000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02d7e000 fffff880`02d87000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d87000 fffff880`02d90000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d90000 fffff880`02d99000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02d99000 fffff880`02da4000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02da4000 fffff880`02db5000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02db5000 fffff880`02dd7000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`02dd7000 fffff880`02de4000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`02de4000 fffff880`02df6000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:01:56 2012 (4F56A574)
fffff880`03a4c000 fffff880`03b15000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`03b15000 fffff880`03b33000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`03b33000 fffff880`03b4b000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03b4b000 fffff880`03b78000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03b78000 fffff880`03bc6000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`03bc6000 fffff880`03bea000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04026000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`04026000 fffff880`0403c000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`0403c000 fffff880`0404b000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0404b000 fffff880`04068000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04068000 fffff880`04083000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`04083000 fffff880`04097000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`04097000 fffff880`040e8000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`040e8000 fffff880`040f4000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`040f4000 fffff880`040ff000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`040ff000 fffff880`04188000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`04188000 fffff880`04198000   aswrdr2  aswrdr2.sys  Tue Mar 06 19:02:19 2012 (4F56A58B)
fffff880`04198000 fffff880`041dd000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`041dd000 fffff880`041e6000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`041e6000 fffff880`041f5000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`041f5000 fffff880`041fb000   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04246000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04246000 fffff880`04260000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04260000 fffff880`042a3000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`042a3000 fffff880`042b5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`042b5000 fffff880`042ca000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`042da000 fffff880`043ce000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04456000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`04456000 fffff880`0447a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04489000 fffff880`0454d000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 05 06:54:45 2012 (4F058F85)
fffff880`0454d000 fffff880`0454ef00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0454f000 fffff880`04560000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Wed Nov 09 19:52:25 2011 (4EBB2049)
fffff880`04560000 fffff880`045b7000   e1c62x64 e1c62x64.sys Wed Jul 20 12:37:53 2011 (4E270461)
fffff880`045b7000 fffff880`045c8000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`045c8000 fffff880`045e9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`045e9000 fffff880`045f8000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`045f8000 fffff880`045fbd80   LGBusEnum LGBusEnum.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04816000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04816000 fffff880`04826000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04826000 fffff880`0483c000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0483c000 fffff880`04860000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04860000 fffff880`0486c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0486c000 fffff880`0489b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0489b000 fffff880`048b6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`048b6000 fffff880`048c5000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`048c5000 fffff880`048c6480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`048ca000 fffff880`04b7a000   athrx    athrx.sys    Fri Oct 21 05:45:10 2011 (4EA13F26)
fffff880`04b7a000 fffff880`04b87000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`04b87000 fffff880`04beb000   asmtxhci asmtxhci.sys Wed Nov 02 23:00:22 2011 (4EB203C6)
fffff880`04beb000 fffff880`04bf7000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04bf7000 fffff880`04c00000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0540e000 fffff880`054b4000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`054b4000 fffff880`054bf000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`054bf000 fffff880`054cc000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`054f2000 fffff880`05500000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`05500000 fffff880`05531000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`05531000 fffff880`05543000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`05543000 fffff880`055ac000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0561d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`0561d000 fffff880`05637c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`05638000 fffff880`05689d00   ladfGSRamd64 ladfGSRamd64.sys Mon Apr 11 14:41:07 2011 (4DA34B43)
fffff880`0568a000 fffff880`05698000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`05698000 fffff880`056b1000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`056b1000 fffff880`056b9080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`056d0000 fffff880`0572d000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 05 06:54:43 2012 (4F058F83)
fffff880`0572d000 fffff880`05764000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Mar 06 19:01:51 2012 (4F56A56F)
fffff880`05764000 fffff880`0576d000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.SYS Tue Mar 06 19:01:31 2012 (4F56A55B)
fffff880`0576d000 fffff880`05782000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05782000 fffff880`057d5000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`057d5000 fffff880`057e8000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`057e8000 fffff880`05800000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05805000 fffff880`05c86380   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jan 03 05:51:09 2012 (4F02DD9D)
fffff880`05c87000 fffff880`05cc4000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`05cc4000 fffff880`05ce6000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05ce6000 fffff880`05ceb200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05cec000 fffff880`05d42000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Dec 06 06:23:07 2011 (4EDDFB1B)
fffff880`05d42000 fffff880`05d4e000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05d4e000 fffff880`05d6b000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`05d6b000 fffff880`05d8f000   asmthub3 asmthub3.sys Wed Nov 02 23:00:32 2011 (4EB203D0)
fffff880`05d8f000 fffff880`05d9d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05d9d000 fffff880`05dab000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05dab000 fffff880`05db7000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05db7000 fffff880`05dc6000   dump_asahci64 dump_asahci64.sys Thu Jan 05 00:08:19 2012 (4F053043)
fffff880`05dc6000 fffff880`05dd9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05dd9000 fffff880`05dfc000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`05e59000 fffff880`05ef1000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`05ef1000 fffff880`05ef3480   LGVirHid LGVirHid.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`05f65000 fffff880`05f70000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`05f70000 fffff880`05f96000   RzSynapse RzSynapse.sys Wed Dec 15 05:32:19 2010 (4D089933)
fffff880`0f005000 fffff880`0fdfcd20   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Thu Dec 15 20:01:00 2011 (4EEA984C)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`003a5000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 02 23:34:05 2012 (4F2B63BD)
fffff960`004e0000 fffff960`004ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006f0000 fffff960`00717000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`054cc000 fffff880`054f2000   RzSynapse.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00026000
fffff880`05ef4000 fffff880`05f65000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`0163e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0163e000 fffff880`0164a000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01659000   dump_asahci6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000F000
fffff880`01659000 fffff880`0166c000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f8f000 fffff880`00fe6000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`040ff000 fffff880`04188000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`04826000 fffff880`0483c000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00de7000 fffff880`00df2000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00dd8000 fffff880`00de7000   asahci64 asahci64.sys Thu Jan 05 00:08:19 2012 (4F053043)
fffff880`02c2f000 fffff880`02c35000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
fffff880`05d6b000 fffff880`05d8f000   asmthub3 asmthub3.sys Wed Nov 02 23:00:32 2011 (4EB203D0)
fffff880`04b87000 fffff880`04beb000   asmtxhci asmtxhci.sys Wed Nov 02 23:00:22 2011 (4EB203C6)
fffff880`041f5000 fffff880`041fb000   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)
fffff880`05764000 fffff880`0576d000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.SYS Tue Mar 06 19:01:31 2012 (4F56A55B)
fffff880`0572d000 fffff880`05764000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Mar 06 19:01:51 2012 (4F56A56F)
fffff880`04188000 fffff880`04198000   aswrdr2  aswrdr2.sys  Tue Mar 06 19:02:19 2012 (4F56A58B)
fffff880`02c5e000 fffff880`02d2b000   aswSnx   aswSnx.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:04:05 2012 (4F56A5F5)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`010ca000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Mar 06 19:04:03 2012 (4F56A5F3)
fffff880`02de4000 fffff880`02df6000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:01:56 2012 (4F56A574)
fffff880`05f65000 fffff880`05f70000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00ec6000 fffff880`00ecf000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00d9e000 fffff880`00dc8000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`048ca000 fffff880`04b7a000   athrx    athrx.sys    Fri Oct 21 05:45:10 2011 (4EA13F26)
fffff880`02d34000 fffff880`02d3b000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02c1e000 fffff880`02c2f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03b15000 fffff880`03b33000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`006f0000 fffff960`00717000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`05d4e000 fffff880`05d6b000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b5000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01630000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d26000 fffff880`00d84000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`04816000 fffff880`04826000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`05d9d000 fffff880`05dab000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c1e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`041e6000 fffff880`041f5000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`019cd000 fffff880`019e3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05cc4000 fffff880`05ce6000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05db7000 fffff880`05dc6000   dump_asahci64 dump_asahci64.sys Thu Jan 05 00:08:19 2012 (4F053043)
fffff880`05dab000 fffff880`05db7000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05dc6000 fffff880`05dd9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05d42000 fffff880`05d4e000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`042da000 fffff880`043ce000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04246000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04560000 fffff880`045b7000   e1c62x64 e1c62x64.sys Wed Jul 20 12:37:53 2011 (4E270461)
fffff880`01121000 fffff880`01135000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010d5000 fffff880`01121000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01993000 fffff880`019cd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01897000 fffff880`018e1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`031fa000 fffff800`03243000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04456000 fffff880`0447a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0454f000 fffff880`04560000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Wed Nov 09 19:52:25 2011 (4EBB2049)
fffff880`05698000 fffff880`056b1000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`056b1000 fffff880`056b9080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0568a000 fffff880`05698000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03a4c000 fffff880`03b15000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0198a000 fffff880`01993000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0f005000 fffff880`0fdfcd20   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Thu Dec 15 20:01:00 2011 (4EEA984C)
fffff880`05cec000 fffff880`05d42000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Dec 06 06:23:07 2011 (4EDDFB1B)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04816000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01981000 fffff880`0198a000   iusb3hcs iusb3hcs.sys Thu Jan 05 06:56:40 2012 (4F058FF8)
fffff880`056d0000 fffff880`0572d000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Thu Jan 05 06:54:43 2012 (4F058F83)
fffff880`04489000 fffff880`0454d000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Thu Jan 05 06:54:45 2012 (4F058F85)
fffff880`048b6000 fffff880`048c5000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`054f2000 fffff880`05500000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00b96000 fffff800`00ba0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04260000 fffff880`042a3000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`05ce6000 fffff880`05ceb200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`01692800   ladfGSCamd64 ladfGSCamd64.sys Mon Apr 11 14:41:01 2011 (4DA34B3D)
fffff880`05638000 fffff880`05689d00   ladfGSRamd64 ladfGSRamd64.sys Mon Apr 11 14:41:07 2011 (4DA34B43)
fffff880`045f8000 fffff880`045fbd80   LGBusEnum LGBusEnum.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`05ef1000 fffff880`05ef3480   LGVirHid LGVirHid.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`0576d000 fffff880`05782000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05dd9000 fffff880`05dfc000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cc3000 fffff880`00d12000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`05d8f000 fffff880`05d9d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`045e9000 fffff880`045f8000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`054bf000 fffff880`054cc000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00d84000 fffff880`00d9e000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`03b33000 fffff880`03b4b000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03b4b000 fffff880`03b78000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03b78000 fffff880`03bc6000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`03bc6000 fffff880`03bea000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`00ecf000 fffff880`00eda000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`02d99000 fffff880`02da4000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fef000 fffff880`00ff9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01135000 fffff880`01193000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`040f4000 fffff880`040ff000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0196f000 fffff880`01981000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014fb000 fffff880`015ee000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04860000 fffff880`0486c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`057d5000 fffff880`057e8000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0486c000 fffff880`0489b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`042b5000 fffff880`042ca000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0403c000 fffff880`0404b000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04198000 fffff880`041dd000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`02da4000 fffff880`02db5000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`040e8000 fffff880`040f4000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c12000 fffff800`031fa000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 05 22:58:13 2012 (4F558B55)
fffff880`0124f000 fffff880`013f2000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`02d2b000 fffff880`02d34000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05782000 fffff880`057d5000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04026000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00dc8000 fffff880`00dd8000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0540e000 fffff880`054b4000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05c87000 fffff880`05cc4000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d12000 fffff880`00d26000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0483c000 fffff880`04860000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0489b000 fffff880`048b6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`045c8000 fffff880`045e9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04246000 fffff880`04260000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04097000 fffff880`040e8000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`02d7e000 fffff880`02d87000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d87000 fffff880`02d90000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d90000 fffff880`02d99000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01935000 fffff880`0196f000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`057e8000 fffff880`05800000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05805000 fffff880`05c86380   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jan 03 05:51:09 2012 (4F02DD9D)
fffff880`05f70000 fffff880`05f96000   RzSynapse RzSynapse.sys Wed Dec 15 05:32:19 2010 (4D089933)
fffff880`054b4000 fffff880`054bf000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04beb000 fffff880`04bf7000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0404b000 fffff880`04068000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0192d000 fffff880`01935000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`05e59000 fffff880`05ef1000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`05543000 fffff880`055ac000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`05500000 fffff880`05531000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`048c5000 fffff880`048c6480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01693000 fffff880`01897000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`05531000 fffff880`05543000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`02dd7000 fffff880`02de4000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`02db5000 fffff880`02dd7000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`04083000 fffff880`04097000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`004e0000 fffff960`004ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02c35000 fffff880`02c5b000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`042a3000 fffff880`042b5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0561d000 fffff880`05637c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0561d000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`0454d000 fffff880`0454ef00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`045b7000 fffff880`045c8000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`01193000 fffff880`011ed000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04456000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02d3b000 fffff880`02d49000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02d49000 fffff880`02d6e000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00ec6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`018e1000 fffff880`0192d000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Feb 24 22:38:18 2011 (4D67242A)
fffff880`04b7a000 fffff880`04b87000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`04026000 fffff880`0403c000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`04068000 fffff880`04083000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`02d6e000 fffff880`02d7e000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00edc000 fffff880`00f80000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f80000 fffff880`00f8f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`041dd000 fffff880`041e6000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`003a5000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 02 23:34:05 2012 (4F2B63BD)
fffff880`04bf7000 fffff880`04c00000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00fef000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`054cc000 fffff880`054f2000   RzSynapse.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00026000
fffff880`05ef4000 fffff880`05f65000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01630000 fffff880`0163e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0163e000 fffff880`0164a000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01659000   dump_asahci6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000F000
fffff880`01659000 fffff880`0166c000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00003452 00000000`6ceb4000 fffff700`0108e1c8 00000000`00000000
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3309
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,25,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 2500000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.7, DMIVersion 39, Size=3641]
BiosMajorRelease = 4
BiosMinorRelease = 6
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 0906
BiosReleaseDate = 03/26/2012
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
SystemFamily = To be filled by O.E.M.
SystemVersion = System Version
SystemSKU = SKU
BaseBoardManufacturer = ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
BaseBoardProduct = P8Z77-V
BaseBoardVersion = Rev 1.xx
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

I'm a bit confused on this.. So I went back and re-read that you'd told me to download the new AI Suite? When I try to do that it says the file is corrupt and can't install. As for the PC Probe I haven't found it.. And I have a razer keyboard/mouse but a logitech headset.. I've never had a logictech keyboard on this computer.


----------



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

AtroxCaetus said:


> I'm a bit confused on this.. So I went back and re-read that you'd told me to download the new AI Suite? When I try to do that it says the file is corrupt and can't install. As for the PC Probe I haven't found it.. And I have a razer keyboard/mouse but a logitech headset.. I've never had a logictech keyboard on this computer.


(I got the suite installed.. Apparently I needed to run a diskchk?)


----------



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

Got some more Blue Screens.. Figured I'd just run the data app.. It seems to happen a lot when I'm on like.. YouTube over playing games. Not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How about a logictech game pad?

Did you get the AI suite installed? If not go into control panel under programs and features and uninstall it. 

I'll read the latest dumps a little later on tonight.


----------



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

Nope just the headset. I think it was the RAM though.. I pulled one stick out and I haven't blue screened at all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try swapping the sticks, then slots.


----------



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

It seems that.. The stick I had in the 3rd slot 1/3 slot for my board.. Was bad.. In the process of RMAing it.. I took out the stick in the 3rd slot, tried it in the 1st and such.. No blue screens since. Thank you for all the help I'm sure all those blue screens were some from drivers some from the bad ram. Again thank you I will let you know when I get the new RAM if anything is bad!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear you found the issue let us know how it works after you get the new stick


----------



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

I've got the sticks now, no blue screens for a day. I left it on over night as well to see and nothing, everything seems to be going well.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

I have a question.. I know it isn't related to the blue screens but.. I've got a 128 gb crucial SSD, if I buy another can I raid 0 them? If I do that does the data I have on the first stay?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes you can but will have to format and reinstall Windows and programs, save the user data to another drive and then move it back.


----------



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

Would it be worth it to put them in raid 0 over having two drives? I don't have much of anything installed at the moment but all the drivers and stuff haha


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I have not tried it myself yet to see just how much faster it is then a single SSD.
I can say I'm not a big fan of striped drive setups, loose 1 drive and you lose all the data with no chance of recovery same goes if you lose the configuration setup for some reason.


----------



## AtroxCaetus (May 5, 2012)

I trust your opinion on it.. I haven't tried it either.. But the speed is great as is. I just need something for games, I was planning on just keeping it a second drive for steam.


----------

